
Wikipedia blocks T-Mobile's entire IPv6 /32 from editing - jkfkeiekxei
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Log&page=User%3A2607%3AFB90%3A0%3A0%3A0%3A0%3A0%3A0%2F32&type=block
======
DrScump
I experienced this years ago (IPv4) on Sprint, where Wikipedia edits were
blocked from all of us using Sprint mobile data (native on device _or_
tethered).

------
geofft
(This only affects you if you're logged out, right?)

Seems to be the fault of a _particularly_ dedicated vandal:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Long-
term_abuse/Dog_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Long-
term_abuse/Dog_and_rapper_vandal)

This person has been at it since 2014! I wonder if there are better solutions
- can Wikipedia ask T-Mobile to block that subscriber from accessing Wikimedia
sites? Can you throw machine learning at these changes to identify future
abusive ones?

~~~
profmonocle
> can Wikipedia ask T-Mobile to block that subscriber from accessing Wikimedia
> sites?

If I were an exec at T-Mobile (or any ISP) I'd be extremely reluctant to set
that precedent.

~~~
manquer
besides he is not violating ISP's ToS only Wikipedia's,

~~~
kazinator
Are you sure? This has a broad interpretation:

 _Unless explicitly permitted by your Rate Plan or Data Plan, you are not
permitted to use your Device or the Service in a way that we determine:

[...]

\- Causes harm or adversely affects us, the network, our customers, employees,
business, or any other person;_

[[https://www.t-mobile.com/Templates/Popup.aspx?PAsset=Ftr_Ftr...](https://www.t-mobile.com/Templates/Popup.aspx?PAsset=Ftr_Ftr_TermsAndConditions&print=true)]

Even if that person's Wikipedia activities are not themselves deemed as TOS
violations, it seems probable that if their activity were monitored for a bit,
T-Mobile could come up with a TOS violation unrelated to those activities and
shut them down. (That violation could be something that they knowingly let
vast numbers of other customers get away with.)

